# Peru 185 - El thread de fiestas patrias de esta campaña. (aun falta terminar)



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*Peru 185 - El thread de fiestas patrias de esta campaña. (TERMINADO!)*

185 años de Republica, 185 años de Libertad.
Peru







Peru, nuestra patria, pais multicultural, cuna de milenarias y modernas cultura en constante efersencia, pais megadiverso, maravilla geografica, milagro de la biologia, eso y mucho mas es mi Perú.
Mezcla del habil indigena y el astuto español, en su proceso de union miles vinieron y aportaron algo a nuestra nacion, se acentaron sobre sus valles, desiertos, ciudades, selvas y sierras y todos juntos nos convertimos en una sola unidad.
Nacion de muchas naciones, solidarias y unidas bajo un ideal de patria y libertad, bajo una bandera, un himno, un escudo, una escarapela y un corazon. Ese es mi Peru, del cual me siento orgulloso y al cual veo con esperanza y fe en el futuro.

*Viva el Peru!*​
El peru es mucho, empezando por su invernal Lima gris, tradicion y un alo de modernidad:
















































Gris, sin embargo, nos sorprende aveces con un respiro de sol:
















Y no Olvidar su Imponente Basilica catedral:
























Avanzando al desierto y del desierto hacia el mar, se encuentra Ica, lugar de Oasis y Paracas:








































Viajando más al sur, llegamos a Arequipa, donde no se nace en vano, al pie de un volcán:








































El Cañon mas profundo de la tierra, ahi tambien vamos a encontrar:








Yendo hacia el este, a la capital del imperio hemos de llegar:








































Machu Picchu y Choquequirao son su legado tambien.
























Su entorno no menos impresionante:








































Ya en el altiplano, el lago sagrado podremos observar:








Luego nos trasladamos a los campos de nuestra sierra central, que nuestra lid independentista vieron triunfar.
















En el camino Cajamarca, la que al ultimo Inca vio reinar:








Ya en la selva se festeja y regocija con su vitalidad y naturalidad:
























Y Coronada la victoria por nuestras nieves eternas que de nuestra historia mudo testigo fueron:
















































































Y asi hoy, tan plural, tan hermoso, el Peru hoy vive en libertad y democracia, a pesar de todos los problemas y desafios, hoy tambien, todos sus ciudadanos miramos con fe al futuro.







Disclaimer: Las fotos no son mias, solo las edite, la mayoria las he sacado del foro y han sido posteadas principalmente por los foristas Macross, Enrique Daniel y Yibrahil Mizrahi, espero no les moleste.
Ahora si! despues de siglos de estar subiendo muchas a Imageshack, y hacer mucho esfuerzo ya que hasta ahi no se porque aveces me fallaba la subida, YA ESTAN!!!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Precioso el thread... :bow:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hermosas cada una d las fotos, sin dudas, que bello pais que tenemos !!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*FELIZ 28 PAISANOSSSSS*


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

*NO LEAN ESTO HASTA Q SEAN LAS 12 *

Feliz dia de Independencia Hermanos Peruanos!!!

:dance:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Excelente, me gusta.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

FELIZ 28 A TODOS UDS. HERMANOS PERUANOS !!!

FELICES FIESTAS PATRIAS !!!!!!!!!!!

VIVA EL PERU !!!!!!!!!!! VIVA NUESTRO PAIS, BELLEZA COLOSAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*FELIZ 28 A TODOS!!!! VIVA EL PERÚ!!!!!*


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

FELIZ 28 A TODOS!!!
VIVA EL PERU!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

No creen que un thread asi deberia ir en la Plaza.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

FELIZ DIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*PLAZA DE LA BANDERA*











QUIENES SOMOS


En 1983, se funda dicha Asociación y el primer logro es la edificación de la mencionada plaza que hoy sirve de para ceremonias cívico - patrióticas, una de las principales actividades de cada año, son las ceremonias dominicales de Honores e Izamiento del Pabellón Nacional, donde se rinde homenaje a los Héroes nacionales, civiles y militares.
El segundo logro: Museo de Homenaje a la Mujer Peruana en la Defensa de la Nación.

*PLAZA A LA BANDERA * 
Antecedente

La Plaza a la Bandera fue construida en el año de 1978 gracias al esfuerzo y apoyo económico de los vecinos de la Urbanización Parque San Martín, que se agruparon en un Comité Pro - Obras bajo la presidencia de la señora Catalina Ciccia C. En el año 1980 fue inaugurada con la presencia del señor Presidente Constitucional de la Republica don Fernando Belaunde Terry, quedando así cumplida una de las más ansiadas metas de la Presidenta y de su familia.


*PRIMERA ETAPA: CONSTRUCCION DE LA PLAZA A LA BANDERA*

La construcción de instalaciones para resguardar la driza, el anclaje de la "asta" monumental fue una las primeras acciones emprendidas, posteriormente fue la colocación de la "moharra" en la parte superior del asta monumental de 39 m. de altura; el suministro de l a corriente eléctrica para los equipos de amplificación de sonido; la colocación de pastorales para una optima iluminación del área de casi 20 mil metros cuadrados: la configuración y fito decoración de áreas verdes, con plantas de raíces permanentes y árboles ornamentales apropiados; el arreglo de veredas interiores con la construcción de sardineles y defensas metálicas; la señalización y numeración de zonas de emplazamiento para los cientos de concurrentes, fueron acciones desarrolladas en la primera década desde la fecha de inauguración.

*SEGUNDA ETAPA: PROYECTO EN TRAMITE DE CONSOLIDACION*

La construcción del conjunto arquitectónico de los Símbolos Patrios, ubicada en la zona norte de la Plaza a la Bandera se hizo realidad después de casi un quinquenio de tramite y al apoyo del Ministerio de Defensa, la Municipalidad de Lima y de Consorcios particulares: quedo así conformado el espacio de los muretes con lajas ornamentales y nueve placas de bronce (1.20m X 0.90m), graficadas con la historia de los Simbolos Patrios (banderas, Escudos e Himno Nacional) los autores y compositores, fechas, leyes y decretos que los originaron.
La colocación de cuatro "astas metálicas" de doce metros de altura para el Pabellón Nacional y Las Banderas Municipales, debían izarce/arriarce diariamente de lunes a sábado, de 08:00 a 18:00 horas, complementaria este conjunto de 25 metros lineales de frente, un jardín con diseño especial de plantas blancas y rojas en el centro mismo.

En el periodo 1995/2001 continúan los tramites ante Ministerios Municipalidades, Embajadas y Particulares, para la financiación y terminación de esta etapa en la Plaza a la Bandera con la colocación de la estatua de la madre patria ( 2.00m.) en la parte central del conjunto arquitectónico.

Las "astas metálicas"serian reubicadas al lado derecho de la estatua, para recibir al Pabellón Nacional, y las Banderas Institucionales de las FFAA y de la PNP. La iluminación nocturna con reflectores, espejos de agua y flores acuáticas darían un acabado especial y único en su diseño a esta zona de la plaza.

Como una forma de resguardar las instalaciones, se colocaría un enrejado ornamental a todo el perímetro para regular la afluencia de viandantes durante todas las horas del día y noche.
Siempre en la zona Norte y en el perímetro exterior de la plaza, colindante con él limite del área de los monumentos arqueológicas Incas de la Huaca Mateo Salado, se colocaría un Mural de 80.00 m. de largo X 5.00 m de altura, con un capitel central de 9.00 m para recibir las figuras en alto relieve de los Libertadores de la Independencia del Perú, el Generalísimo José de San Martín y Don Simón Bolívar; el primero de ellos portando en alto la primera Bandera con la cual proclamó la Independencia del Perú, el Segundo libertador al frente de las tropas que participaron en la batalla de Junin y Ayacucho, que consolidó la Independencia del Perú y concluyó con el dominio español en América. 

El revestimiento sería con material de pepelma, la distribución de colores y la apropiada iluminación, darían al marco de este mural, que mostraría también a todo lo largo de su base, sendas placas de cerámica de 0.15 x 0.20 m. mostrando los escudos de cada uno de los Departamentos y Provincias de la Republica del Perú

*TERCERA ETAPA: PROYECTO FINAL "ALTAR DE LA PATRIA "*


La configuración de esta etapa en el "Altar de la Patria" o "Plaza de la Peruanidad" como a sido denominada en los últimos diez años comprendería la remodelación de los ambientes interiores adyacentes a los jardines así como la zona central donde se yergue el asta monumental. No estaría completa esta Plaza a al Bandera, sin la colocación de estatuas de los máximos exponentes y destacados defensores de la Patria; del Ejercito, Marina de Guerra, Fuerza Aérea y Policía Nacional que tengan la categoría de patrones institucionales y de héroes reconocidos por la Nación.

En los Calendarios cívicos, tanto escolares, nacionales e institucionales, se señalarían las fechas o efemérides donde se le rendiría homenaje a los personajes reprentados en esta plaza a la Bandera. 
MENSAJE A LOS AMIGOS Y CIUDADANOS

La Presidenta y el Jefe de Relaciones Públicas de la Asociación Cívica Peruana, se sienten muy complacidos de haber contribuido en los veinte años transcurridos, a la realización de estos proyectos y muestran su preocupación por la culminación de las etapas faltantes antes del bicentenario de la Independencia del Perú, en el año de 2021-
Los ciclos vitales de todo ser humano, tienen su proyección en el tiempo - espacio; nadie está excento de ello, menos los autores de este proyecto, por ello invocamos a nuestros dilectos amigos, a los respetables ciudadanos del siglo XXI, tal vez a un joven patriota peruano residente en algún país del mundo o un connotado ciudadano que nunca podremos conocer, a proseguir nuestra obra con el mismo tesón de nuestros antecesores, que en su época lucharon incansablemente para consolidar nuestro pasado, enseñándonos a amarlo y respetarlo.

A LOS PERUANOS DE TODO EL MUNDO

Elevemos al divino "Hacedor" nuestras plegarias para que seamos buenos ciudadanos.
Para que podamos forjar nuestro destino con los mejores valores y virtudes.
Donde prime el honor y la justicia en todos nuestros actos para así en esta forma honrar la memoria de nuestros antepasados, que invocaron siempre lo deberes sagrados que tenían que cumplir.

Que el juramento "de Fidelidad a la Patria " y a su máximo símbolo la Bandera, que acabamos de pronunciar nos sirva de permanente "Faro Guia", en los actos de nuestra joven vida, enrumbándolos al camino de la verdad y de la plena conciencia al cumplimiento del deber, para con nuestra familia, con nuestra sociedad y para con la Patria.
Son los fines supremos de todo peruano, que siente orgullo de haber heredado el ejemplo de ilustres ciudadanos, forjadores de nuestra libertad, de nuestra Nación y de nuestra Identidad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no creo libidito, fijate bien en el post original y primero de este thread: muestra al peru en sus distintas facetas citadinas........... Mas bien imanol, cuando continues este thread, metele mas fotos relacionadas a ciudades peruanasssssss


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> no creo libidito, fijate bien en el post original y primero de este thread: muestra al peru en sus distintas facetas citadinas........... Mas bien imanol, cuando continues este thread, *metele mas fotos relacionadas a ciudades peruanasssssss*


si psss ponle mas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

diablos... ahora el server al que lo subi me ha fallado >.<


----------



## aleko (Jun 23, 2005)

Felicitaciones en este dia de uindependecia, los mejores deseos para su pais, para que salga adelante en mano de la solidaridad, la seguridad y la buena calidad de vida.


----------



## hmallo (Jul 21, 2005)

FELIZ INDEPENDECIA REPUBLICA DEL PERU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MIS MEJORES DECEOS PARA UNA PATRIA Q NOS AH AYUDADO MUCHO, Y HAY COSAS Q EN LO PERSONAL JAMAS OLVIDARE, POR EJ, SU APOYO EN EL CONFLICTO DEL 82, ES ALGO POR EL QUE VOY A ESTAR ETERNAMENTE AGRADECIDO!!
nuevamente felicidades


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Pienso que nosotros somos como el Koricancha, un simbolo del mestizaje peruano, ya sea culturalmente y a veces racialmente. Somos un Peru mestizo.










Feliz Dia Peru! :cheers: a celebrar con pisco y chicha de jora.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES EN ESTE DÍA, AMIGOS PERUANOS!

Que ojalá de aquí en adelante les resulte todo bien en esta nueva etapa que comienzan para todo el pueblo peruano para la búsqueda del desarrollo y el porvenir de la República del Perú.

UN ABRAZO DESDE CHILE!


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

¡Felicidades a todos Peruanos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy gratificante leer los comentarios de los amigos latinoamericanos en general. Eso es indicador de excelencia en la personalidad y puertas abiertas a la fraternidad asi como union continental

gracias a todos!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Thread terminado.
PD: Las fotos se van a ir agrandando poco a poco mientras me tomo el trabajo de subirlas una a una a imageshack T___________T!!!
Un poco tarde pero tenemos todo el 29 de julio por delante!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

:applause: :applause: Pero que buen Thread... :applause: :applause: 

Muy ilustrativo y didactico .... , porque no lo subes a la plaza ?


----------



## santotam (Jun 2, 2005)

Felicitaciones Hermanos Peruanos


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

FELIZ ANIVERSARIO A TODOS LOS AMIGOS PERUANOS :cheers:


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*wowwwwwwwww !!!!!!!
por q no lo han puesto en el foro latinoamericano ?????? 
no he visto ni un solo thread sobre nuestra independencia por alla ..........*


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*
Espero q no te moleste imanolsoliman, pero lo que has creado aqui esta precioso y merece ser apreciado por foristas de otros paises tambien. Puse una copia en el foro latinoamericano , aqui esta el link :  *  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9427005#post9427005


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ohh, como me va a molestar!!! muchas gracias, me subes la autoestima T__________T, tantas horas subiendo fotos... muchas gracias!!!!
Pero podrias cambiar ahora el thread que ya esta mejor, osea ya se ven todas las imagenes n__________n, asi que si no te es molestia (si no puedes yo hago un thread), podrias subir las fotos que aun no has subido T_____T?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Felices fiestas compatriotas, que la pasen bien.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que Viva!!!!, nuestra hermosa tierra milenaria y multicultural, con unos paisajes que son de lo mejor de este planeta. Un gran abrazo a todos mis compatriotas, tán pujantes y talentosos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me encantó el thread! Uff..me perdí el banner y todo lo demás, pero bueno, he estado en Oxapampa esta semana...ya verán las fotos, son varias!


----------

